# recommendations = my worst nightmare



## linzi23 (Jun 8, 2006)

I hate asking for recommendations! This is probably one of the most awkard things i have had to do ever. I dont consider myself stupid, but I do not participate in class (for obvious reasons) and therefore no professor really knows me. It makes me feel like crap when I ask for a reference letter and the professor just gives me an uncomfortable look. I get sooo embarrassed and red, it's the worst feeling. Can they not understand how much courage it takes???? seriously, wtf...This SA thing really screws us over when it comes to requesting these things.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

This was really really hard for me too. I ended up asking the professors I was taking classes with, and my advisor.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

I hate the whole idea of recommendations too, so I feel for you; but they're a necessary evil, unfortunately.


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

Same here..I don't have a relationship with my professors whatsoever. I talked to my professors outside of class a total of once last semester.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't know how, but I did it! Yes, it was challenging. 

linzi it sounds like you managed. What did you do?


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

Blah I have to start getting to know a few professors. Recomendations, independent studies...and my thesis are just rolling in so soon. :afr


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Only once in my life have I had to get a LOR. I just emailed one of the professors whose class I did well in (there were plenty of those) and asked if she'd do one for me. It really wasn't as big a deal as I thought it would be...


----------



## linzi23 (Jun 8, 2006)

I am applying for an internship in clinical research and needed two reference letters. I finally found professors that probably know how it feels, so they were nice enough to sit down, get to know me, and talk to me about what I would like them to mention. I guess it's a lesson for me to start participating and get over my public speaking phobia ASAP


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

I want to get to know professors this semester. I really need to because I will need recommendations pretty soon. How do you do it though? I never go to them for help mostly because its just not my learning style. I like to figure **** out on my own. Should I go and just act like I need help? :lol I don't have a problem understanding most of the stuff. I don't see myself participating in class, but I think I can handle a one-on-one chat with them if I could fake a reason to have one.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I haven't even started doing that yet. I probably should, but I can only think of ...four or so that "know" me.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

daaaaave said:


> I want to get to know professors this semester. I really need to because I will need recommendations pretty soon. How do you do it though? I never go to them for help mostly because its just not my learning style. I like to figure @#%$ out on my own. Should I go and just act like I need help? :lol I don't have a problem understanding most of the stuff. I don't see myself participating in class, but I think I can handle a one-on-one chat with them if I could fake a reason to have one.


You could try these things:

* sit at the front of the class. They will at least remember your face better
* ask questions in class, engage in discussions. Yes! Exactly what you probably _want_ to do isn't it?! :lol
* I got this tip from an ex-professor: at the start of a class, go up and introduce yourself to someone who you think you might ask for a letter. Just say something like, "Hi, my name is X and I'm in your class, I wanted to introduce myself and let you know that I'll be [applying to graduate school, internships, etc] and asking people for letters of recommendation at the end of the semester. I figured this way, you would be able to recognize me and see that I'm really [serious/ interested/ dedicated] in what I'm doing." Well it was something along those lines. I never did this, but I wish I had, and the dear ex-professor said that he would have really liked a student to say this to him.
* I honestly just asked teachers in whose classes I was participating a lot. If you read some of my posts you'll notice I'm a nerdy smart-aleck. And I"m not much different in class. I'm always trying to figure things out, but that's just me!
* Ask them about a month in advance if you think they would be able to write you a good letter of recommendation.

BTW MOST of the time profs don't really know the students that well for whom they write letters. That's why they generally ask that you provide them with a transcript of your grades, a resume, sometimes a writing sample, etc. You should also have handy the names and addys of where you what the letters to ultimately go - for some reason this was the most confusing aspect for me. I had to figure out names and addresses for three different schools, and each one had a different application procedure. It was enough to give me a stroke.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Caedmon...your 3rd suggestion cracked me up, though. I can see myself saying, "Hi, my name's daaaaave and I'm going to be asking for recommendations at the end of the semester so I'm going to be sucking up to you as much as possible the next 3 months. Nice to meet you. :lol " I think I will just see who my professors are this semester and if they seem friendly I'll try to go to their office hours and maybe even participate in class (that depends on the class, though). One thing I feel weird about though is if I have had classes with other students and never said anything and all of a sudden they see me participating in a class, like whoa what got into him...but oh well.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> BTW MOST of the time profs don't really know the students that well for whom they write letters. That's why they generally ask that you provide them with a transcript of your grades, a resume, sometimes a writing sample, etc.


That's true. When I asked a prof for my letter, she asked me to stop by her office so she could see if she remembered me from class (she did). She also asked for an unofficial copy of my transcript.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Since I'm going to wait a few years before going to grad school they won't expect me to have references from professors. Although, I'm not sure who I could ask then. My future employers possibly. :lol


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

LOL. Hi, I'm daaaaave, and in time you'll come to respect the work I do. And perhaps even love me. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

Me too, I'm going into my 3rd year and I plan to apply to med school after I graduate. I have only talked with one professor but I have NO relationship with any of my professors. I have no idea what I'm going to do when I need to ask them for letters of recommendation. 

I have like no problem asking them questions about class but if I were to speak up in class or ask them a direct question about the material, I get like panic attacks. 

Can you ask your advisors for LORs? I mean, they're not technically professors with PhDs or Bachelors of whatever.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> Can you ask your advisors for LORs? I mean, they're not technically professors with PhDs or Bachelors of whatever.


It would depend on the program to which you're applying. Oooh, nice grammatical sentence there. Anyway, some programs may accept certain "advisors".


----------

